# Coloring Book For Grown-Ups



## wizehop (Aug 11, 2014)

This a bit stupid and kind of pisses me off, but some of you may enjoy it so I'm passing it along anyhow.

http://www.sadanduseless.com/2014/07/coloring-book-for-grown-ups/#LioY44EmCghF229d.01




*Coloring Book For Grown-Ups*
83 Comments



























































































Get your own copy of this amazing book on Amazon!


Read more at http://www.sadanduseless.com/2014/07/coloring-book-for-grown-ups/#Gem7rwxKEHxHWyqo.99


----------



## Tude (Aug 11, 2014)

totally fucking weird hehe. PUKE BY NUMBERS! LOL!


----------



## Michael Grant (Aug 11, 2014)

Hipster or homeless LOL


----------

